# 65 GTO complete floor pan



## jkwood24 (Dec 28, 2015)

Who makes the best replacement floor pan for a 65 GTO?
And the best place to buy.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I would contact Ames Performance, they are the largest supplier of quality GTO restoration parts anywhere. Getting their catalog is good, it also can be a reference manual. Their phone is 1-800-421-2637. They have good tech guys who can help and if they don't have it, they will tell you who does. Here's their link:

Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.

Hope this helps!


----------

